# Last Chanterelles of the season.



## Nicodemus (Sep 21, 2016)

The rains last week brought out some more chants down by the creek. I gathered up one more hatful. The little ones I`ll leave alone as seed for next year.


----------



## Nugefan (Sep 21, 2016)

poor mushrooms in that ole stinky hat ....


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 21, 2016)

Nugefan said:


> poor mushrooms in that ole stinky hat ....





I was wearing it when I got caught in the rain last week. It got washed fairly good.


----------



## Rick Alexander (Sep 21, 2016)

*I was always scared*

I would mis-identify mushrooms and kill myself.  Never had anyone teach me how to tell.  I've always heard how good they are though.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 21, 2016)

Good deal! I've found them here well into October before.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 21, 2016)

Rick Alexander said:


> I would mis-identify mushrooms and kill myself.  Never had anyone teach me how to tell.  I've always heard how good they are though.



Do you eat blackberries or blueberries? Same difference, plenty of wild berries out there will make you sick or kill you if you eat them.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Sep 21, 2016)

It was so dang dry here this year, I haven't picked a single one.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 21, 2016)

I got one mess.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 21, 2016)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> It was so dang dry here this year, I haven't picked a single one.



I know that's a lie-I saw you pick one.


----------



## GLS (Sep 21, 2016)

Nick, that looks like a good spot for sure.  TS Julia came through our area last week and I went to the usual spots Sunday.  I found the below in one spot in an area about the size of a truck.  All other spots were empty.  Only difference I can tell being the soil type.  Where I found these, it's under a huge oak, in grass.  I think this area holds moisture better than the other spots which are sandy with a little loam on top.  It takes a lot of rain over several days to wake up the chants in the sandy areas.  Julia is flying in from Brooklyn next week to chase mountain trout with me.  I've frozen the cooked chants for serving with dove as a special treat for her when she gets here.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Sep 21, 2016)

NCHillbilly said:


> I know that's a lie-I saw you pick one.



In your backyard....where it had rained.


----------



## widowmaker1 (Sep 21, 2016)

was a great year here for them, dehydrated a lot.


----------



## Rick Alexander (Sep 21, 2016)

*Guess you're right*



NCHillbilly said:


> Do you eat blackberries or blueberries? Same difference, plenty of wild berries out there will make you sick or kill you if you eat them.



Just got to educate myself I guess.


----------



## TNGIRL (Sep 21, 2016)

didn't get a one this year!!!!    glad you found a few more Nick.


----------

